# 6 months



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

Obi is 6 1/2 months old now and weighs 5lbs. I bought him a carrier that im hoping he can use for the rest of his life. What im wondering is how much more did your malts grow after 6 months of age. Maybe a length too, but i know most people dont have that. So can you let me know your babies weight at 6 months and their weight now? I really hope that we can use this carrier for a long time. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

At 6 months, Puddles weighted 6.3.
Now he's 18 months and a big boy at 10.5, holding steady.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I think it really depends on the lines. Based on my records, Sparkle grew maybe 4-5 ounces after 6 months but the breeder's line stops growing earlier. Cookie grew another 1.5 lbs after 6 months. Nibbler I got at 8 months and he hasn't grown at all since.

In terms of length wise, after 1.5 lbs for Cookie .. there wasn't a huge size difference. Not even an inch in length. She was growing more in height and putting on mass.


----------



## dooly (Nov 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MeandMyMalt_@Nov 14 2005, 07:17 PM
> *Obi is 6 1/2 months old now and weighs 5lbs. I bought him a carrier that im hoping he can use for the rest of his life. What im wondering is how much more did your malts grow after 6 months of age. Maybe a length too, but i know most people dont have that. So can you let me know your babies weight at 6 months and their weight now? I really hope that we can use this carrier for a long time. Thanks everyone!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=119660*


[/QUOTE]
At six months, Stitch was about 3.5lbs, now he's about 4.4lbs, and grew about an inch in height and length? (he's 1yr 3mths)
Lilo at six months weighed about 4.1lbs, now she's 9 mths and prolly weighs around 4.5-5 lbs (but she's shorter length and height wise than stitch is, hehe she's got a belly)


----------



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks to everyone that responded. Can anyone else give me any information?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

From the age of six months to one year, Toby maybe gained 3/4 of a pound. He now weights 6-6.5 lbs.


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

l.e. has gained 1-1.5 pounds since her six month b-day. i haven't noticed much growth in her length but she has gotten a bit taller.


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

Bailey has gained a pound a month. He is now 6 lbs at 6 months.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

When Paris was 6 months old she weighed 5.4 lbs. Today (she will be 13 months old tomorrow) she weighs in around 7.2 lbs.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Abbey weighed about 2 lbs 2 ounces at 6 months. She now weighs 3 lbs. 12 ounces. I noticed more in length than anything else. She measures 8" tall and 10" long from neck to root of tail. If I remember correctly, I think she was about 7" tall at 6 months and 8 or 8 1/2" long. So in Abbey's case she seemed to slow down growing around 8 months.







But her attitude seems to keep growing!!







We call her Abbey Attitude!!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I am not sure what Rex was at 6 months, but he was 5.2 pounds at 7 months and now a little over a year old he ranges from 4.9 to 5.6.


----------



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

I have a new weight for obi 6 months and 3 weeks he weights 5.4lbs wow hes really gaining!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Liz is now six months old, and she weighs 2 3/4 pounds. She hasn't gained any in the past two months. Her sire is 4 1/2 pounds, and her mom is six pounds. I do know that both have a history of producing small pups. Her mom has had one prior litter, and there was a small male produced from that one when she was bred to the sire's brother. The sire produced a little girl last year with a five pound female who topped out at three pounds. I'm not really happy about the size Liz turned out to be, as I had hoped she would get large enough for show. As it stands now, she is just a little brat who continues to wake me up with kisses all during the night. Her favorite sleeping place is on my neck. This breeding won't be repeated, as I don't want to chance having anymore this small. I also won't sell Liz because she is so small. Besides, I'm so attached to her, even with her constant demand for attention during the night.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Pacino is 6 months old and he is about 3 pounds. His sire is 4 pounds and his mother is 5 pounds and our vet told me that Pacino is the smallest he has ever seen and he has been around for a long time.

Although I have to say that his attitude is about three times his size!! He definitely has no fear and he is the friendliest fur baby!!

He has brought many a smile to our faces and love to our hearts!!

Marie & Pacino


----------

